# sony hx100v or nikkon P500 suggestion



## hacktom (Oct 17, 2011)

Ok as title suggest I have two models in my mind sony hx100v and nikkon p500, which one I should buy? or any other suggestion besides these two.

Which one has greater manual controls for learning photography before moving to dslr camera?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Oct 17, 2011)

i would suggest Sony HX100V... it has less zoom but its better than nikon in Battery backup,sensor quality, wider lens and better shutter speed also,


----------



## warrior047 (Oct 18, 2011)

+1 for sony hx100v


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 18, 2011)

I will too go for HX100V


----------



## warrior047 (Nov 3, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> I will too go for HX100V



Hi friends,
Bought a brand new HX100v camera today through ebay. Pls find the below issues. Does this exist for a brand new camera anytime? Please help and confirm.

1. The camera doesn't seem to be a brand new one because there is NO MODEL TAG attached to the camera. FYR, please see the below link reg what am talking about. See the tag attached to the camera. My camera doesn't have it???

*panamoz.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/5e06319eda06f020e43594a9c230972d/_/d/_dsc5304.jpg

2. There is some sound inside the camera when I hold it in my hands. I hear it, as if some part is lose and is moving inside the camera.

I have not yet tested the camera. The dealer says its a brand new and it came that way. Is this possible? I am feeling v.sad.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 3, 2011)

@warrior047 dont be sad...goo straightway to youtube.com and watch 3-4 unboxing and some detailed review
I am sure u will notice if the tag is there in all or not...also u will find if the sound actually comes and y

BTW Congrats for HX100V and I am sure gradually u will like it


----------



## warrior047 (Nov 4, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> @warrior047 dont be sad...goo straightway to youtube.com and watch 3-4 unboxing and some detailed review
> I am sure u will notice if the tag is there in all or not...also u will find if the sound actually comes and y
> 
> BTW Congrats for HX100V and I am sure gradually u will like it




My camera didn't cme with a tag. All new ones does as per the convention. Dealer says its brand new. It looks though. Also, all the other accessories are well packed like new except for this and the battery which had heavy dust on it.

Moreover, when I hold the camera or when moving around, i feel something inside the grip or near the lens moving/rattling a bit. Sense like some part is losely fitted in and is shaking in. Do you see these anywhere?


----------

